# Hare Today



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

My Hare Today order arrives today.
I am excited...hehehe!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Start chopping and packaging................................:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Start chopping and packaging................................:biggrin:


Spoiled McSpoiledson is going to the dog park after work, then we'll have to work on the chop 'n pack! :wink:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

what kinds of things did you order from them? I have looking into ordering, and was the shipping really expensive?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

The shipping was 17 dollars. :/
So pretty expensive, but the stuff was ROCK SOLID FROZEN.

I got:
Goat
Rabbit
Rabbit Heads
Green Tripe (just for a change up)
Pancreas
Beef organ/spleen


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

veryyy interesting. I REALLY want to start feeding rabbit, but its so expensive. Do you think Flip will do okay eating a rabbit head? How much does each rabbit weigh? Are they skinned? 

And that shipping is way less than I thought it would be.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought three pounds of bone in rabbit meat, it's just like, slabs 'o rabbit.  It has organ too, supposedly. I will let you know more when it thaws. 

The heads...I sure hope he eats them!
In all honesty, I think my Cavalier will be the one eating the heads, he seems to be a little garbage disposal.

I read that brains were really good for them.
I don't know, but they sure are creepy!!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Can I get a web address for this Harey place? :biggrin: I'd like to check it out.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe this is the website:

Hare Today, Gone Tommorow

I'm sure spookychick13 could verify. :smile:


----------



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

I feel a bit off in posting something potentially negative about a company I have no personal experience with, but on the flip side, it's about the safety and health of the dogs... In the past 72 hours, two members of the ARF (Austin Raw Feeders) Co-Op have found foreign metal pieces mixed into a ground beef organs, bones and tripe mix in the most recent group purchase from Hare Today (two separate cases). It doesn't look like this is a part of your order, but I guess it would be prudent to be on the lookout.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is the address, yes...

And Chris: YIKES, thank you.

I DID order beef organs actually, and coarse ground green tripe.

Can you repost the messages to me please? 

EEK.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I got your email.
Thank you very much.

Looks like I'll be going through that stuff with a fine toothed comb. 
I am very appreciative you brought this to my attention!


----------



## ripsdad (Oct 10, 2009)

Chris can you please email me about this also? I received a large order from them last week and now I am concerned about this.


----------

